# Plant (I think) ID



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

I have no clue what this is, it looks like a transparent piece of grass just growing in a bit of coconut husk/sphagnum/soil mix if you need a picture I will try to get one with my not so good camera...


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I think a picture would be most helpful in this situation


----------

